# Addicks and Barker resevoirs



## Fish Doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

I live in the Houston area and i was wondering what these lakes are like and what fish are found in them and if they are safe to eat at all (probably not) Im used to salt water fishing and i want to get started in freshwater. i will be fishing in a kayak if possible. from pictures ive seen they are just drainage ditches. is it like that everywhere?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

They are floodwater retention. They aren't the typical reservoirs that are used for recreation or water supply.


----------



## Fish Doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

yea, thats kindof what ive seen, any other lakes in harris county?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

There are some ponds on the east side close to the beltway that are pretty good size. I would look for them on google earth, when I lived in that area 15 years ago I would fish them from time to time. There is one that is closer to the road than most of them, I caught some realy nice bass out of that one and some small crappie, it was still quite a hike to get to it. Google earth will help you find them, I was told that they were stocked by some fishing club many years ago, but I cant confirm that. Take 2 fishing poles if you go, if one breaks it a long walk back to your car, take something to drink and watch for snakes. It could be worth while to fish them, good luck.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Sheldon Reservoir, Lake Houston, or the river below the Lake Houston dam would be you best bet I would say.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Used to fish for gar out there. If you go into barker by the spillway off of 6 and go back up the bayou on the floodplain side of the dam, there are some good cats in there. The ponds off the parking area/ trail just south of that entrance on 6 are good too for all sorts of fish. If it's warm enough keep an eye out for snakes. We caught 42 cottonmouths (water moccasins) in like 2 hours out there once.


----------

